# Mosquito Madness Is...



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

ONE stinkn' team from completely full...  

No doubt I will get at least 5 entries for it tomorrow 

Thank you Ohio anglers, OGF and OGFers!!!

There are now 23 spots left for Powerhouse. For the month of March this event is in the Payment Option Period #2 which is $280/includes free BigBass.

Thanks again- I will "predict" a full field and wait list starting tomorrow 

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Spot (Feb 2, 2006)

Thats great nip, I really appreciate the effort you put into your tournys!
It really shows who puts on great events and circiuts, like you and louies.
Cant wait to start fishing


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks Spot, it's comments such as yours that motivates me and the team (esp.when we are all about ready to scream!)

Louie was a big part of my inspiration years ago. Always that "good vibe" goin' from him and the group...even with those little fish he weighs-in, he manages to smile  

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Wow! I'm humbled.  TY! But as master said to grasshopper, "when you can snatch the pebble from my hand..." I believe Nip has snatched the pebble from my hand several years ago.  He is now teaching me. BOLA!

Had to edit to reply to the little fish, BS


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

I can really sense the love here!! 

Whats up spot??? I can't wait to fish either. I'm going to Norman in less than two weeks...I can't wait.

g


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Hmmmmm....much love around these parts


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

Ha!!!! We were NOT drunk either!! Where did you dig that one up??


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

I think I'm holding a check though...That's always a good day in a NOAA event!


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I am so ready to start fishing. Look forward to another year with you Rorey.
Had alot of fun last year and you run a first class show.
Jami Norman


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

Hey alum...are you fabian's partner?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Those are indeed the "two Jami's" Gomez- quite the crew makn' a drive to fish with us!!!

I appreciate the positive comments!!! Nice to see the payouts spread accross the state!!! I wanna see this wet weigh - awesome stuff!!!

nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Can't wait to fish in your tournaments this year Rory, (heard alot of good things!) and to met you and more people from this site! Lets get this party started!!   WB


----------

